# Just picked up my first Hi Power, questions...



## milspec99 (Nov 18, 2021)

HI Power newbie hear with some questions and thoughts for the knowledgeable.

Background:

About 23ish years ago I was shopping for my first pistol. I was in a LGS with my brother and the first thing I picked up was a HI Power. I passed on it and went with a cheap S&W. I didn't know any better at my time. 

Through the years I've always thought about that HI Power on and off. Now with the launch of the SA-35 it lit a fire under my backside and once I get the obsession starts, it's over. I pondered the SA-35 but thought I might be able to pick up a sweet "real" HI Power for a close price point. I settled on hunting for an MKIII. A couple reasons. I want to shoot it but not beat the heck out of it either. Secondly I wanted one that had a semi close born on date to that first HI Power I picked up long ago. Kind of get back what probably should have been my first pistol. Well I was several years off but fairly close.

I took the plunge and grabbed this Belgian made beauty. I'm hoping I did OK on it, I think I did but prices, inflation, insane, right?. It wouldn't have hurt to do better but it appears to look pretty darn clean. It has the mag disconnect removed, C&S chamfered no bite hammer and sear, hogue wood grips. Based on the serial I'm assuming this is a 2006 production. I would imaging the frame should be cast but I don't see any serrations.

I have some questions regarding the upgrades it came with. I know that the hammer, sear and mag disconnect removal are generally desired enhancements. However, the nostalgic guy in me is wondering if I should buy an OEM hammer, sear and mag disconnect parts from MWG and restore it to it's factory glory. Finding the lanyard ring and new OEM grips with the lanyard cut out seem, to be the toughest to source on the list.

Am I a nut job for wanting to do this? Or, should I leave her as is? Comments of all kinds are appreciated in advance. Like I really needed another 9mm!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!

The trigger will be better without the magazine disconnect. I wouldn't change it back if I were you.


----------



## milspec99 (Nov 18, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The trigger will be better without the magazine disconnect. I wouldn't change it back if I were you.



Thank you sir. I probably won't have it in hand until next week. I hope she is as nice as she looks.

I'm over on the "other" forum also. I saw your "wick" master piece. Am I crazy to want to put the OEM hammer and sear back in it?

I saw some reproduction grips on fleabay that are cut for the lanyard. They look decent but I sure would love to find a real set. Although I bet these wood grips are more comfy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally put rubber grips on everything. Not a huge fan of wooden grips. So what do I know? 

Since you do not have it in hand yet, wait and see how the trigger feels. But if you change it, you will make it feel worse, I think. Just enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

milspec99 said:


> HI Power newbie hear with some questions and thoughts for the knowledgeable.
> 
> Background:
> 
> ...


I would just buy the parts and keep them on hand. This way you can go back and forth. This 1911 is my very first handgun it was made in 1941 and came in 38 Super. I converted it to 45 ACP but kept all the original parts in case I want to switch it back. It had already been refinished once and the bluing was wearing off on the frame. I had the frame refinished in metalife. I have both a Colt Commander and full sized nickel slide for this gun and God only knows how many other 1911 parts on hand.


----------



## milspec99 (Nov 18, 2021)

Does the OEM hammer and sear require fitting? I've also been told that I should remove the lanyard stud?

Are Browning mags the way to go or Mec Gar? Should I get the ones with the "mouse trap" springs on them?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

milspec99 said:


> *Does the OEM hammer and sear require fitting?* I've also been told that I should remove the lanyard stud?
> 
> Are Browning mags the way to go or Mec Gar? Should I get the ones with the "mouse trap" springs on them?


Myself I don't own a High Power but have worked on a lot of guns. Unless you're doing an action job the OEM hammer and sear will not require fitting. They're drop in replacement parts. I've mixed and matched hammers and sears on my 1911's without having any problems. I'm pretty sure that Mec Gar is the OEM manufacturer for Browning magazines as they are for other manufacturers. More than likely the magazines that came with your High Power were made by them.

I believe that the "mouse trap" springs are designed to work with the magazine disconnect. Since yours was removed get the magazines without the "mouse trap" springs. If you're putting the magazine disconnect back in go with the magazines that have those springs. The removal of the magazine disconnect is a popular upgrade for those pistols and improves the trigger. Magazines without the "mouse trap" springs are a lot cheaper too. The purpose of the "mouse trap" spring is to eject the magazine when used in conjunction with the magazine disconnect instead of just letting gravity and the magazine's mainspring doing the job. At least in my opinion the magazine disconnect and "mouse trap" springs are not a better mouse trap. I'd just leave them out. It's just more to go wrong.

I have no idea why you should remove the lanyard stud? Unless doing so is part of the disassembly procedure or interferes with replacement grip panels. In which case you could just notch out the lower corner of the grip panels to clear the stud.

For what it's worth Midwest Gun Works is an excellent company to order parts from. I've ordered a lot of parts from them and for good reason. They have good prices, excellent service and a wide variety of parts, tools and accessories. I always go to them first.


----------



## milspec99 (Nov 18, 2021)

desertman said:


> Myself I don't own a High Power but have worked on a lot of guns. Unless you're doing an action job the OEM hammer and sear will not require fitting. They're drop in replacement parts. I've mixed and matched hammers and sears on my 1911's without having any problems. I'm pretty sure that Mec Gar is the OEM manufacturer for Browning magazines as they are for other manufacturers. More than likely the magazines that came with your High Power were made by them.
> 
> I believe that the "mouse trap" springs are designed to work with the magazine disconnect. Since yours was removed get the magazines without the "mouse trap" springs. If you're putting the magazine disconnect back in go with the magazines that have those springs. From what I understand is that the removal of the magazine disconnect is a popular upgrade for those pistols and improves the trigger. Magazines without the "mouse trap" springs are a lot cheaper too. The purpose of the "mouse trap" spring is to eject the magazine when used in conjunction with the magazine disconnect instead of just letting gravity and the magazine's mainspring doing the job. At least in my opinion the magazine disconnect and "mouse trap" springs are not a better mouse trap. I'd just leave them out. It's just more to go wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info. Yes, I know MWG well and they know my credit card. Good people over there.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

milspec99 said:


> Thanks for the great info. Yes, I know MWG well and they know my credit card. Good people over there.


You're always welcome, glad to be of service.


----------



## milspec99 (Nov 18, 2021)

Does this pistol have SFS? It doesn't look like a SFS safety on the ejection port side. Also isn't the slide release different?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

milspec99 said:


> Does this pistol have SFS? It doesn't look like a SFS safety on the ejection port side. Also isn't the slide release different?


Sorry, but I'm not familiar with that type of system. I don't believe that High Powers came standard with it? It's probably an aftermarket kit. From those pictures it looks to me that the slide release is the standard slide release for those pistols.


----------



## Belgium1961 (Dec 18, 2021)

Does it have the steel or alloy frame?


----------



## milspec99 (Nov 18, 2021)

Belgium1961 said:


> Does it have the steel or alloy frame?


It's a steel frame.


----------



## Belgium1961 (Dec 18, 2021)

milspec99 said:


> It's a steel frame.


The you have a good one. I carried one for nearly 30 years as a sidearm, the trigger pull was awful, but it always worked in every condition. There were good self defense pistols but shooting bulls eyes was not where they were made for. There was always one bullet of the magazine that you would call a flyer. 
The highway police had them with a alloy frame but they weren't any good. After time the slidestop felt out of the frame.
Because they were mass produced, for army and police, they are cheap in Belgium. 
After the HP we did have the Glock and S&W MP 2.


----------

